# Solicitor moving from the UK to OZ



## AJames (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi

I have just finished my degree and hope to start my LPC next year after I do a year work placement in order to get some experience and pay of my debts.
The misses and I have decided to migrate to Oz for the Sun Sea and great lifestyle.
I originally wanted to go into conveyancing, but am unsure on what I need to do to practise in Oz.

Are there any solicitors on this who have migrated to Oz and what do I need to do in order to practise out in Australia.

A.J


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Do a forum search as this was asked several times last year and the rules are still the same. You can't just move over and start practising, there is some qualification. Your first stop should be the Law Society of X where X is the State you want to practise in.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

You would want more than 1 years experience before coming out here try about 10.


----------



## AJames (Oct 22, 2010)

Weebie said:


> You would want more than 1 years experience before coming out here try about 10.


Why 10 years?

The whole point is to live and learn in OZ. If I were to stay in the UK for 10 years it would defeat the object Sir.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

redone


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Australia is the easiest place in the world to study law. Every year there an thousands of graduates more than positions available. Many law graduates enter the professional sector and work in other capacities. Essentially a law graduate is nothing special in this country unlike the US or UK.

Immigration in Australia is based on supply the skill shortages with experienced people from overseas. Essentially low skilled jobs take priority over highly skilled professions such as law. Although you might have sun here you career Australia does not have the career opporunities you would recieve in the UK. Hence Highly skilled migrants don't move out here as much.

Long story short no one will want a UK Law grad with no experience and doing what you want to do is the opposite of what Australia's immigration policy is based on. Although the UK is a bit different being a similar common law system many migrants from other countries have had to redo Law Degrees here

You going to run into problems before being in a position to sit the bar which is different state by state. The Law structure here is although first year will be Torts, Crim, Contract etc in second and third year it runs into Australian Law subjects. Also a LLB is 4 years and not 3.

FYI if you wanted to convert to an Australian LLB or JD you could do it in 1.5 years

If you want to work in other business sectors there are opporunities but if you have your heart set on being a barraster or solicitor this country is not for you.

Some of my friends wanted to do Law in England and Europe so they studied over there as doing the degree here in Aus would be pointless for them


----------



## AJames (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks amaslam and Weebie. I've tried to search the forum and I wanted to talk to someone who has been through the whole transition. Is there anyone on the forum that can help?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I haven't seen those posters who brought up the original threads in a while, did you find the earlier posts? If not what were your search terms? I would try solicitor or law or lawyer to start.

It'll basically come down to passing the requirements of the Law Society. Anything else is just nibbling around the edges. Conveyancing is something you also mentioned. In AU at least I believe you can become one by doing some TAFE coursework and do not need a law degree or qualification.



AJames said:


> Thanks amaslam and Weebie. I've tried to search the forum and I wanted to talk to someone who has been through the whole transition. Is there anyone on the forum that can help?


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi

I'm a UK solicitor who has looked into the possibility of emigrating to Oz. Short answer seems to be it is very difficult.

Issue now is that Australia, like everywhere else in the world, has too many lawyers and there is simply no demand for foreign lawyers. Due to the recession a lot of Aus lawyers working overseas have also returned home which reduces the job opportunities even further. I am a junior lawyer with 2 years experience at one of the UK's top 10 firms and have had 100% negative feedback from firms and recruitment agents as far as the job market for UK lawyers.

Essentially the only UK lawyers who manage to get job offers before they go are niche and very well experienced (i.e 7 years + from the top or magic circle city firms) corporate or commercial lawyers.

If you are a conveyancer you simply won't find a job.

My advice, assuming you are under 30, is get a working holiday visa and head out to Oz and try and get some paralegal work. Making contacts and being there will be the only chance you will have to get in somewhere and hopefully obtain sponsorship for a more permanent visa.

To apply independently for a skilled visa is very difficult now for two reasons - first and foremost is the change in the visa rules which have now removed 'solicitor' from the points list meaning you would not get enough points anyway. The other point is that even if 'solicitor' was on the list in order to claim the 60 points you need to effectively be Australian qualified. The requirements for a UK solicitor to qualify seem to change quite a lot but will require going back to uni for a period of time for all but fairly senior solicitors.

In summary, emigrating as a UK lawyer is virtually impossible at the moment unless you have a lot of experience in a niche corporate area of law.

I don't know how old you are but I would get a holiday visa, get a job in a good sized aussie firm, make contacts, impress them and then see if they can help sponsor you. You may also have to go back to school! I'm 33 now so can't get a temp visa so I have had to drop the idea of Aus for now.

Have been looking at New Zealand however who seem to be more interested in UK lawyers with good experience and are only around the 2-4 year qualified level (a uk training contract counts as NZ pqe). NZ can still offer the outdoor and beach lifestyle you are after so is worth a consideration if going to OZ as a temp worker and seeing what happens doesn't work out for you.

Alternatively, marry an Australian. I would like to do this but unfortunately my current girlfriend was very selfishly born in Wales.


----------



## AJames (Oct 22, 2010)

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a UK solicitor who has looked into the possibility of emigrating to Oz. Short answer seems to be it is very difficult.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that you have cleared things up for me :clap2:

I guess I will be holding out for a few years and will get my experience here in the UK.

Ajames.


----------

